# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Αλέξης Μωυσίδης

## Polyneikos

Ο Αλέξης - σε ένα comeback από το 2009 όταν αγωνιζόταν ως Junior- κέρδισε τις εντυπώσεις στους αγώνες που συμμετείχε το 2019, κατακτώντας 2 Γενικούς Τίτλους, το Mr Κρήτη της WABBA International και το Mr Hellas της ΝΑC, ενώ στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International πήρε την 1η θέση στην Υπερψηλη κατηγορία.










Ο Αλέξης Μωησίδης κατόπιν ανακοίνωσε  την αγωνιστική του συνέχεια του με προπονητή τον Γιάννη Μάγκο !
Στόχος αθλητή - προπονητή, είναι οι αγώνες του  2020!



*
Oι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές του Αλέξη Μωυσίδη:*

1) WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 2009 - Juniors 1η θέση
2) NAC Greece Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2009 - Juniors 1η θέση
3) WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2009 - Juniors 1η θέση
4) WABBA International Μr Κρήτη 2019 - Overall
5) NAC  Hellas 2019 - Overall
6) WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2019 - 1η ΥπερΨηλή κατηγορία

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Αλέξης Μωυσίδης, έχοντας στοχεύσει τους αγώνες του 2020 από την προηγούμενη αγωνιστική του season, διατηρεί ένα εντυπωσιακό  pre- season shape.
Aυτό που απομένει είναι να λήξει το lock-down , ώστε να αποφασίσουν μαζί με τον προπονητή του , Γιάννη Μάγκο, για ποιους αγώνες θα προετοιμαστεί!


]

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ελπιδοφορος Αθλητης για Μεγαλες διακρισεις.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εχει τις προδιαγραφές για πολύ ψηλά και μ αρέσει σαν αθλητής απο παλιά !Είναι πολύ βελτιωμένος και κάνουν καλή δουλειά με τον προπονητή του Γιάννη Μάγκο και πιστεύω ότι ο προπονητής κυρίως πρέπει να σε εμπνέει και να υπάρχει καλη επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους και έμπνευση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει γιατί έχει φορτωμένους μυς, ωραία μπαλαρισμένους!
Παράλληλα, ενώ είναι βαρύς, βγάζει ωραία κοιλιακά, με μικρή περιφέρεια. 
Δείχνει το σώμα του φρέσκο, θα ήθελα να τον δω σε έναν αγώνα έξω πως θα τον αξιολογήσουν οι κριτές.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αλέξης Μωυσίδης - 7 weeks out!

*Ο Αλέξης Μωυσίδης, επανέρχεται στην αγωνιστική δράση από το 2019 , καθοδηγούμενος από τον Τάσο Μισαηλίδη ώστε να συμμετσχει στο Mr Oδύσσεια, στις 17 Σεπτέμβρη! Δείχνει να είναι σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση!



Oι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές του Αλέξη Μωυσίδη:

1) WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 2009 - Juniors 1η θέση
2) NAC Greece Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2009 - Juniors 1η θέση
3) WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2009 - Juniors 1η θέση
4) WABBA International Μr Κρήτη 2019 - Overall
5) NAC Hellas 2019 - Overall
6) WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2019 - 1η ΥπερΨηλή κατηγορία

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βλέποντας συμμετοχές πιστεύω θα δούμε μετα απο πολύ καιρό , εναν πολύ ωραίο και ενδιαφέρον αγώνα που θα τον χαρούν οι φίλαθλοι και πιστεύω και οι αθλητές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αλέξης Μωυσίδης - 6 weeks out Mr Oδύσσεια 2022

Εντατικοποιείται η προετοιμασία για τον Αλέξη Μωυσίδη και τον Τάσο Μισαηλίδη που τον καθοδηγεί, για το Mr Οδύσσεια, που ενεργοποιείται ως διαγωνισμός μετά από 7 χρόνια (τελευταία του διεξαγωγή το 2014).

----------

